# Solved: Outlook.exe - Bad Image



## glen0 (Feb 11, 2009)

When I open Outlook 2003, I get the error: "Outlook.exe - Bad Image" box appearing. It states "The application or DLL C:\WINDOWS\system32\mcenspc.dll is not a valid windows image. Please check this against your installation diskette".

Yesterday I was getting the error after logging in to Windows "The application failed to initialize properly (0xc0000142). Click on OK to terminate the application.", but running microbytes (maleware was found), ccleaner registry cleaner and trend micro virus/spyware/greyware scanner, this error no longer occurs.

Thanks, I hope you can help 

Glen


----------



## glen0 (Feb 11, 2009)

DLL file in question was part of a trojan (http://www.threatexpert.com/files/mcenspc.dll.html) that was previously removed. Deleting the DLL file stopped the error from occuring.

Thanks


----------

